# bleeding from placenta -any hope?



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya,
I am currently 16 weeks preg and started bleeding sat night.  I stayed in hospital 2 nights and we have seen a heartbeat on tuesday, but there is some placental damage.  I am continuing to bleed but not really heavily.  I really don't want to lose this baby, as I was so happy when I found out I was preg!!!  Has anyone else experienced this and had a positive result?
Please help!
Love
Chris xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Chris

Sorry you are having a rough time. It depends on where your placenta is, where abouts you are bleeding and what the cause is

Sorry I can't help more but sending you lots and lots of  and 

Deb


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

As CM says it really depends where your placenta is (if it is over the cervix it can be quite common to bleed) and also where the damage to the placenta is. I had 4 bleeds- my first also at 16 weeks, and they were unsure of whether it was placental or not. 

Sending you big hugs.... please put your feet up and rest!

Ali
xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks to you both for your replies- sadly I miscarried as no heartbeat sen at scan on 1/03/07.  Am now trying to deal with the aftereffects as I had to deliver on Weds morning (7th) and found it all a bit traumatic!  
Hope everything goes well for you all!
Love and babydust,
Chris xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Have you seen the 'forget me not' thread? It may be too soon for you to discuss your experience but the girls are there when you feel able.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=99.0

We are here if you need us

Take care x


----------

